# Changelog



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

+ Rassenresi für Blutelfen

+ Talente werden nun auch importiert wenn sich beim Import die Klasse ändert. Zuvor hat der Import nur funktioniert wenn die Klasse bereits ausgewählt war.

+ Manareg Berechnung

+ Fernkampf Attack wird mit aktueller Formel berechnet.

+ Das Shamanentalent für Beidhändigkeit wird nun ausgewertet.

+ % Werte werden mit 2 Kommastellen dargestellt.

+ Armoryimport um Sonderzeichen erweitert (Wenn das bei jemand noch immer nicht funktionieren sollte bitte einmal mit F5 die komplette Seite neu laden.)

+ Logincheck beim Profilspeichern geändert ("nicht eingelogged" sollte nicht mehr kommen)

+ Profilsuche etwas verbessert, so dass lange Beschreibungen nicht das Layout zerstören




An dem Problem mit der Verzauberungsliste die über die Werbung ragt und die Seite nicht korrekt aktualisiert wird gearbeitet. Ein einfacher clear:both lößt das Problem leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolve (20. März 2008)

+ Fehlende Items sollten nun auffindbar sein. (z.b. Handschuhe der Heiligen Macht hatte gefehlt)

+ Enchantmentliste wird nun vollständig aufgelistet

Die Änderungen sollten in spätestens 10min. aktiv sein.


Derzeit wird an den restlichen Ratings gearbeitet +Hit/Crit für melee und ranged, tempowertung usw.


----------



## Beowolve (20. März 2008)

+ Basiswerte für Mana/Leben beim Shami und Hexenmeister für L70 geändert.

+ Taurenrassenfähigkeit wird jetzt (wieder) mitberechnet.


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

+ % Holycrit für das Talent "Heilig Macht" des Paladins korrigiert

+ Crit / Hit / Haste für Melee und Nahkampf

+ Änderung beim Armory-Import (auf Verdacht, kann das Problem leider nicht reproduzieren)

+ Einige Basis-Statuswerte angepasst.


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

+ Attack Berechnung korrigiert, +Attack von Items wurde durch einen Bug meistens doppelt gezählt, daher die falschen Werte

+ HitRatings Gems wurden teilweise nicht eingerechnet, fixed.

+ Kritische Trefferchance[%] für Nahkampf und Fernkampf rechnet nun auch Beweglichkeit und den Basiswert der unterschiedlichen Klassen mit ein.

+ Bei manchen Items wurde die Kritische Trefferwertung fälschlicherweise der Tempowertung zugeordnet, fixed.



Krieger-Bersekerhaltung:
Bei der kritischen Trefferchance und Kriegern ist noch zu bachten, dass die Berserkerhaltung "nicht" im Armory angezeigt wird aber die kritische Trefferchance trotzdem um 3% höher angezeigt.
Eine Haltungsänderung ähnlich wie beim Druiden für die verschiedenen steht auf meiner ToDo Liste.


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

+ "Geschärfte Klauen" wird nun nur eingerechnet wenn Bär- oder Katzenform gewählt wurde.
+ "Schnelligkeit der Wildnis" erhöht nun die Ausweichchance in Bär oder Katzenform
+ "Herz der Wildnis" erhöht nun die Ausdauer in Bärform um zusätzliche x% (Ausdauerwert trotzdem noch kleiner als im Armory!?)
+ Rüstungswert in Bärform stimmt nun mit Armory zusammen (+/- 0.5%)
+ "Überleben der Stärksten" erhöht nun die Statuswerte um den entsprechenden % Betrag.


----------

